# my new crs babies



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

I found couple of babies last few days and finally been able to capture some pics unfortunately i did not have a macro lens but here it is.

And I have some pics of my other babies that are about 1 month older.

best pics i could find


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Cant wait to post my baby pics... when the time comes....

If it ever happens... =x


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice one bako, look like a grades


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wooooooooooot!!!!!
congrats tommy!!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! Must be the season for love  my no-entry had babie(s) yesterday too


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*thank you all*



Beijing08 said:


> Nice one bako, look like a grades


Yep, most of them are all A grades,

I had probably like 40+ at first...then hydras set in...
then now i only have like 4 left

oh well, i have 3 more berried females waiting to give birth
hopefully more will survive now since the hydras are under control


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

how do you get hydra? Do they tag along with plants or shrimp.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know if they can come in on shrimp or in water with shrimp but they can come in on plants. 

Neat little things hydra are but real pain in the butt if you have fry or shrimplets. 

Grats on the babies!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jung said:


> how do you get hydra? Do they tag along with plants or shrimp.


Jung, they come with plants. Bako and I have both bought plants from the U.S. (same source) and we've had hydra problems. Nothing a little dewormer won't kill though


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hydras*



Beijing08 said:


> Jung, they come with plants. Bako and I have both bought plants from the U.S. (same source) and we've had hydra problems. Nothing a little dewormer won't kill though


yep, dirty dirty plants. so always wash before you stick it in!

and i'm STILL having problems after a massive overhaul in my tank n that killed almost 15 of my babies. I still see 1 or two that pop up once in a while.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I found one on my glass in my CRS tank! >_<

Theres probably alot more in there huh? How do you kill them without harming the CRS?


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Congrats!!! Must be the season for love  my no-entry had babie(s) yesterday too


Wow good job!!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hydras*



Kerohime said:


> I found one on my glass in my CRS tank! >_<
> 
> Theres probably alot more in there huh? How do you kill them without harming the CRS?


To kill hydras, you must get your hands on some Fenbendazole.
Its harder to get here. Im not sure why.
Its a med that they use to combat gastrointestinal parasites found in dogs and many other animals.
And its very effective against planaria also. Some brand names are Panacur and Safe Guard.
its about 0.1g per 10 gallon and wait 24-48hrs for 2nd dosage for best effective, after 2 doses everything from planaria, hydras, nematodes are all gone.
You will have to get it from a vet or ordering from the US.
Very simple!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> To kill hydras, you must get your hands on some Fenbendazole.
> Its harder to get here. Im not sure why.
> Its a med that they use to combat gastrointestinal parasites found in dogs and many other animals.
> And its very effective against planaria also. Some brand names are Panacur and Safe Guard.
> ...


I tried this fenbendazole before yeah it reduce hydras. unfortunatly it reduce my shrimplets population too.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hydras*



camboy012406 said:


> I tried this fenbendazole before yeah it reduce hydras. unfortunatly it reduce my shrimplets population too.


what was the dosage you used?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think same, I just follow the dosing from shrimpnow


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I just scrap the hydras off with a scrap pad.... If its just starting..its still easy to just try to control them by manually removing them. I had a few pop up in one of my tanks but I just scrapped them off and now I dont have any left... I wouldnt dose with a shrimp tank personally... It could be perfectly safe but you have to worry about the dosage etc. when you can easily remove them manually... However it worked for me, I dont know how much hydra other ppl have...


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hydras*

if u have a lot scraping it off with a spongy pad thingy u might not get them all. i first started with that and they kept coming back.
over night another 50+ would come back all bunched together near the corner of the tank with the least amount of light.

using an airline siphoning them directly out of the tank is best method to do it providing u only have a few u can directly see.

you can read more about their reproduction stages to understand more about it and how to control them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydra_(genus)#Reproduction_and_life_cycle


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*mother of babies*

I forgot to put this up until bejing mentioned berried pics
here is MOM for you guys to see.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> I forgot to put this up until bejing mentioned berried pics
> here is MOM for you guys to see.


I miss seeing berried CRS


----------



## dawson7610 (Feb 20, 2011)

My solution is to drop about 40 baby guppies that i have from my other tank in and they start eating whatever that fit the mouth. I left them there for about 3 days that is it.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> I miss seeing berried CRS


I have yet to see any!


----------

